# Audio and Video not in Sync



## colt (Jul 12, 2004)

My audio and video have not been in sync. I notice it especially on TNTHD and. My receiver is an H20. Any suggestions?


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

I noticed the same thing while watching MI2 on TNTHD this past Friday (3/9). I also have an H20. I haven't noticed on other channels, so it might be a TNTHD broadcast issue.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Audio and video on TNT HD via my cable provider is just slightly
out of sync - would probably go unnoticed to the untrained eye.

See other thread on the same topic: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=870139&posted=1#post870139


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not a D* subscriber, but could it be that D* is using the audio from TNT's analog channel? If so, that could explain the out of sync situation. I know that my digital channels typically lag the analogs by a second or so, both OTA and via cable.


----------



## podder320 (Mar 4, 2007)

colt said:


> My audio and video have not been in sync. I notice it especially on TNTHD and. My receiver is an H20. Any suggestions?


I've seen this ever since I got my 622, on TNT-HD and not on other HD channels.

My suggestion: call 1-800-333-DISH and complain about audio synch TNT-HD. They will look it up and see that this is a known problem, and they will explain it's a problem from the TNT feed. Ask them to log yet another customer complaint.

Things like this get more attention when they show up in reports as being the source of numerous tech support calls: those calls cost E* money. Also, of course, it's a quality problem and E* needs to hear that we care about quality. In this case they need to get people at E* and TNT working together to isolate and fix the problem. The fact that it's from TNT doesn't get E* off the hook.


----------



## retexan599 (Aug 1, 2006)

podder320 said:


> I've seen this ever since I got my 622, on TNT-HD and not on other HD channels.
> 
> My suggestion: call 1-800-333-DISH and complain about audio synch TNT-HD. They will look it up and see that this is a known problem, and they will explain it's a problem from the TNT feed. Ask them to log yet another customer complaint.
> 
> Things like this get more attention when they show up in reports as being the source of numerous tech support calls: those calls cost E* money. Also, of course, it's a quality problem and E* needs to hear that we care about quality. In this case they need to get people at E* and TNT working together to isolate and fix the problem. The fact that it's from TNT doesn't get E* off the hook.


If you press Menu/6/1/7, you get a screen that lets you choose whether to have your TV1 audio synchronized for High Definition (with HDMI or component) or for Standard Definition (with composite or S video). I found recently that my ViP622 was set for the Standard Definition option (never having looked at this screen before); I changed it to the High Definition choice, and the TNTHD channel now has much better lip synch than it did. So, unless it is a coincidence, making this choice helped. Hope this helps!


----------

